#  ,  !

## buchic777

. ,    ,    . :    9 .    60.     . 30.    190.   .
1.   . ,    75 ?
2. -   ,     12     - ?
3.-          15%  .   11500?     - ?    :1. 9167 .     .   75 .
2.    1,0222.
3.       15%   46750() ! :Love:

----------

1. x*(60-30)-190000=75000  =>  8 833 (approx)
2. 9000*(60-30)-190000=80000, 9000*(x-30)-190000=(80000+12000)  =>  x=31,333 increase 1,333 (approx)
3. 9000*((60-9)-(30-4,5))-(190000-11500) = 51000 -      .

----------


## buchic777

!    -: =.+.+  :Frown:  - 1.  9 000*60=30*+190000+75000

----------

